# Please Help! Chapter 19 Practice Problems...



## JoeysVee (Jul 14, 2009)

In problem #1, I tried and tried to figure this out so I finally looked at the solution. How in the hell would I know the character impedance per unit are is zsub0=(1/A)*sqrt(rho*Beta)??????? Where was this in the chapter or in the entire MERM???????

Problem 2, the same kinda thing happened. I finally looked at the solution and they use something called Jukowski's equation. Where did that come from? Is it in the MERM?

There are only 3 problem at the end of chapter 19 and in 2 of them you need equations that aren't in the MERM at all (at least not that I know of).

:suicide1:


----------



## JGG (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't have these books anymore because I gave them to a friend who's studying for the October exam....otherwise, I'd try and help.

If you signed up for the passing zone, these are good questions to post on the forum. They have advisers who are paid to read and answer your questions. (although if you haven't signed up for the passing zone, then I wouldn't pay the money just for these questions)


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 16, 2009)

I didn't sign up for the passing zone. I'm hoping that of all the ME PE takers in October that are on this board.....we can echange questions and answers therefore helping each other out. I would encourage everyone to post these type of questions. I will try to help!

Thanks!


----------



## jragg (Jul 16, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> In problem #1, I tried and tried to figure this out so I finally looked at the solution. How in the hell would I know the character impedance per unit are is zsub0=(1/A)*sqrt(rho*Beta)??????? Where was this in the chapter or in the entire MERM???????
> Problem 2, the same kinda thing happened. I finally looked at the solution and they use something called Jukowski's equation. Where did that come from? Is it in the MERM?
> 
> There are only 3 problem at the end of chapter 19 and in 2 of them you need equations that aren't in the MERM at all (at least not that I know of).
> ...


I seem to remember skipping those problems. There were a number of problems that I looked at while studying and said "If this crap comes up on the test, I'll take the hit."

Of course I've always been one of the people that puts in 80% of the effort for 95% of the results. I'm not willing to put in the extra time to figure out that other 5% of obscure crap that probably won't show up on the test. YMMV.


----------



## bph (Jul 16, 2009)

jragg said:


> ...I'm not willing to put in the extra time to figure out that other 5% of obscure crap that probably won't show up on the test. YMMV.


I agree. I don't think these problems even represent 0.1% of what you will see on the exam, in fact, I am willing to take a bet those problems will never be on the PE exam


----------



## bph (Jul 16, 2009)

jragg said:


> ... I'm not willing to put in the extra time to figure out that other 5% of obscure crap that probably won't show up on the test. YMMV.


What out for the practice problems book for the MERM, there are quite a few problems that are a total waste of time. It took me a while to realize this, and I started to skip them, glad I did, don't regret it for a minute.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 20, 2009)

You guys don't think Chapter 19 will be on the PE?


----------



## jragg (Jul 24, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> You guys don't think Chapter 19 will be on the PE?


It's possible for Chapter 19 problems to be on the PE. I was saying that I thought Lindeburg's practice problems for Chapter 19 were probably not representative of what may be on the exam. Chapter 30 (Nuclear) problems are much the same. The info in the MERM is good, but the problems aren't.

I spent my time on items that were more likely to show up.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 24, 2009)

jragg said:


> It's possible for Chapter 19 problems to be on the PE. I was saying that I thought Lindeburg's practice problems for Chapter 19 were probably not representative of what may be on the exam. Chapter 30 (Nuclear) problems are much the same. The info in the MERM is good, but the problems aren't.
> I spent my time on items that were more likely to show up.



Good Point!


----------

